# Neue Beta-key Welle



## Arkan1 (10. August 2008)

Denke mal dass Blizz mal wieder neue Beta Keys ausschüttet,
hab meinen nämlich vor ner halben stunde bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hamm noch andere einen bekommen oder bin ich der einzige?


----------



## MuBu (10. August 2008)

vor 15 minuten ist einer in meinem postfach eingetrudelt!
endlich... es gibt doch einen gott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meregar (10. August 2008)

Ok ich sehe einen User mit einem Beitrag, der um die Beta geht. *Alarmglocke geht an*
Aber irgendwie kein Link zu einer .de.pl  Seite^^

Habe keinen bekommen. Aber da ich kein WoW mehr spiele kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (10. August 2008)

Bei mir war nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Arkan1 (10. August 2008)

Meregar schrieb:


> Ok ich sehe einen User mit einem Beitrag, der um die Beta geht. *Alarmglocke geht an*
> Aber irgendwie kein Link zu einer .de.pl  Seite^^
> 
> Habe keinen bekommen. Aber da ich kein WoW mehr spiele kein Problem
> ...



was soll denn dass heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin hier schon ewig angemeldet hab es nur nicht für nötig gehalten hier was zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. August 2008)

mhm, geht wohl wieder das F5-Gehämmer im EMail-Postfach los bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (10. August 2008)

Ja, alle von euch haben einen Key bekommen und nun sind wir alle glücklich.
Mal ehrlich: Es interessiert keinen, ob ihr einen habt oder nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meregar (10. August 2008)

Arkan1 schrieb:


> was soll denn dass heißen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Habe ich dann auch geshen. Aber wenn du schon länger hier bist kennst du das sicher auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. August 2008)

mal ne andere Frage: Was ist dieses "Solaika" das ich bei so vielen in der Sig sehe? Wohn ich auf nem anderen Planeten?

edit: ja, ich hab google benutzt, aber tippt das da mal ein und schaut euch den Käse an...


----------



## zorakh55 (10. August 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mhm, geht wohl wieder das F5-Gehämmer im EMail-Postfach los bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei meinem Client geht F5 nicht. Ich muss imemr aus und einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (10. August 2008)

Okay ich schau gleich mal Nach!!!^^

Edith sagt: Ne junge, DU nicht.


----------



## Schiksterminator (10. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ja, alle von euch haben einen Key bekommen und nun sind wir alle glücklich.
> Mal ehrlich: Es interessiert keinen, ob ihr einen habt oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Neid? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katria (10. August 2008)

Na super..liegt keiner drinne..aber vll kommt ja noch einer..Und ich wollt jetzt eig zu Bett gehen,aber da heißt es wohl F5 gehammere..

Aber so langsam glaub ich,dass Blizz mich vergessen hat oder T-online die Email rausfiltert und selber spielen wollen *ironie*


----------



## zorakh55 (10. August 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mal ne andere Frage: Was ist dieses "Solaika" das ich bei so vielen in der Sig sehe? Wohn ich auf nem anderen Planeten?
> 
> edit: ja, ich hab google benutzt, aber tippt das da mal ein und schaut euch den Käse an...


Bei vielen? Ich dachte das wäre ein Link zu einem Char in der armory mit dem Namen Solaika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pirillo (10. August 2008)

ich weis es auch nicht xD


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## zorakh55 (10. August 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> mit 2 acc angemeldet und wieder keinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Cheater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

maaaan ich will acuh einen -____- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Katria (10. August 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mal ne andere Frage: Was ist dieses "Solaika" das ich bei so vielen in der Sig sehe? Wohn ich auf nem anderen Planeten?
> 
> edit: ja, ich hab google benutzt, aber tippt das da mal ein und schaut euch den Käse an...



Soliaka ist so ne Frau die WoW zockt und ihrem Freund nun dem Platz am PC wegnimmt da sie Dauerzockt..Und weil sie ne Frau ist,laufen alle Kiddy's sabbernd hinter ihr her.

Alles verstanden?


----------



## Arkan1 (10. August 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> mit 2 acc angemeldet und wieder keinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hatte mich auch mit zwei angemeldet,
und dachte die hätten mich vergessen,
aber dann hats ja dann doch geklappt,
also nicht die hoffnung verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. August 2008)

Katria schrieb:


> Soliaka ist so ne Frau die WoW zockt und ihrem Freund nun dem Platz am PC wegnimmt da sie Dauerzockt..Und weil sie ne Frau ist,laufen alle Kiddy's sabbernd hinter ihr her.
> 
> Alles verstanden?



japp, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (10. August 2008)

Katria schrieb:


> Soliaka ist so ne Frau die WoW zockt und ihrem Freund nun dem Platz am PC wegnimmt da sie Dauerzockt..Und weil sie ne Frau ist,laufen alle Kiddy's sabbernd hinter ihr her.
> 
> Alles verstanden?


Ach was woher wollen die kiddys denn wissen was ne Frau ist?^^


----------



## Healguard (10. August 2008)

> Neid?


Natürlich, was denkst du denn.
So und auf die Gefahr hin, dass das wieder rauseditiert wird:
http://solaika-forum.de.vu/
Solaika ist unsere Göttin.
Eines abends hat jemand nen Thread aufgemacht, dass seine Freundin jetzt immer an seinem PC WoW spielt.
Dummerweise hat er auch den Charnamen seiner Freundin genannt und so fanden sich dann am 1. Abend 40 Leute die Solaika hinterhergerannt sind und am 3 Tage später warens dann 150.
Alle nackte Draenei.
Kannst ja mal auf Ambossar nach der Gilde Solaikas Fanclub suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katria (10. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Ach was woher wollen die kiddys denn wissen was ne Frau ist?^^



Stimmt..Hmm..Das macht die Sache Schwer..Hmm...
Da hast du mich jetzt erwischt, meine Theorie ist zerstört...


----------



## Healguard (10. August 2008)

Und ich bin auch eine Frau und renne ihr hinterher, ich bin ganz sicher nich lesbisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Übrigens hat sie heute Geburtstag!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal auf Ambossar nach der Gilde Solaikas Fanclub suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wird doch direkt mal gemacht ^^

Edit: Schade, niemand mehr online


----------



## Katria (10. August 2008)

Und was ist so besonders an ihr das man ihr hinterrennt?

Steht eig schon dazu was im Offi Forum (Also 2. Key welle)?


----------



## Shadow648 (10. August 2008)

Katria schrieb:


> Stimmt..Hmm..Das macht die Sache Schwer..Hmm...
> Da hast du mich jetzt erwischt, meine Theorie ist zerstört...


Also müssen andere massenweise vorhandene Randgruppen her (Das macht Sinn oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Healguard (10. August 2008)

Soll ich on kommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Katria schrieb:


> Und was ist so besonders an ihr das man ihr hinterrennt?
> 
> Steht eig schon dazu was im Offi Forum (Also 2. Key welle)?


http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...98335&sid=3


----------



## Rated (10. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Natürlich, was denkst du denn.
> So und auf die Gefahr hin, dass das wieder rauseditiert wird:
> http://solaika-forum.de.vu/
> Solaika ist unsere Göttin.
> ...




Ihr seit einfach der Hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich hab auch ....... keinen beta key bekommen -.-


----------



## Asoriel (10. August 2008)

ich kann ihr nichtmal nen B-Day-Brief schreiben, da ich mit lvl1 nichtmal auf 30k komme...


----------



## Pimpler (10. August 2008)

JAAAAA HAB AUCH EINENE *FREU* JUHU!!


----------



## Shadow648 (10. August 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich kann ihr nichtmal nen B-Day-Brief schreiben, da ich mit lvl1 nichtmal auf 30k komme...


Ich spende GOld an die Gilde. Das lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katria (10. August 2008)

Noch besteht hoffnung..
Blizz wird die keys wahrscheinlich 2-3 Stunden verschicken...Braucht ja auch alles etwas Zeit..


----------



## Healguard (10. August 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich kann ihr nichtmal nen B-Day-Brief schreiben, da ich mit lvl1 nichtmal auf 30k komme...


xDD Naja sag halt dass ich on kommen soll, ich spendier dir Gold (bekomme immer was geschenkt wenn ich online bin und in SW schreie: "Mildert den Zorn unserer Göttin Solaika und spendet Gold für sie!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow648 (10. August 2008)

Pimpler schrieb:


> JAAAAA HAB AUCH EINENE *FREU* JUHU!!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (10. August 2008)

Shadow648 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut gemacht Pimpler. Wegen dir muss buffed jetzt auch noch einen Psychater für Shadow einstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katria (10. August 2008)

Entweder da will mich jemand Ärgern aber ich hab gerade das in Icq gekriegt:

*hab meinen zweiten key *


----------



## Chuck Norris (10. August 2008)

Ich hab schon wieder keinen =( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. August 2008)

Chuck schrieb:


> Ich hab schon wieder keinen =(
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mal keine Bange, bei der ersten Welle wurde es auch über mehrere Stunden verschickt, und ne 3. Welle kommt sicher auch noch

*Giev key plx*

man ich hätte auch gerne einen...


----------



## zorakh55 (10. August 2008)

Los alle in die mybuffed Gruppe. "  Schon wieder kein key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  "

http://my.buffed.de/groups/1301/view/

Edit: Gut die Grupee füllt sich. Mehr Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katria (10. August 2008)

Ich hoffe ich krieg einen..

Client, neuster Patch alles schon drauf, nur noch der Key fehlt!!


----------



## Alia-Iacta (10. August 2008)

toll...lagt der server noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (10. August 2008)

Übrigens war der Solaika-Thread 50 Seiten lang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xero- (10. August 2008)

hab mich da jetzt erst angemeldet für die beta meint ihr ich hab trotzdem ne chance nochn key zu bekommen ?


----------



## Katria (10. August 2008)

War jemand von euch,der nen Key gekriegt hat, auf der WWI oder Blizzcon?


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Limp0r (10. August 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> wie konntest du ohne key den client saugen? will auch machen ^^




Habe (noch) keinen :[ man jetzt bin ich wieder hellwach ich hasse euch alle


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Katria schrieb:


> War jemand von euch,der nen Key gekriegt hat, auf der WWI oder Blizzcon?


die keys sind doch schon vor der 1. welle raus oder net?


----------



## Katria (10. August 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> wie konntest du ohne key den client saugen? will auch machen ^^



Am Anfang wo es bekannt war das die Beta gestartet ist,da könntest den Link dazu gar nicht übersehen.


----------



## Katria (10. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die keys sind doch schon vor der 1. welle raus oder net?



Hab gerade im Offi Forum gelesen,dass die eig mit der 1. Welle die ausgebesserten Key's mitschicken und das vll einfach nur ne Verspätung von denen sind. (Die Keys waren ja US und keine EU)

Hier der Qoute:



> Nein, es gehen nicht alle keys gleichzeitig raus, hatte das letzte mal zwischen 3-4 Stunden gedauert.
> 
> Außerdem müssen noch WWI/Blizzcon Keys verschickt werden, für die die sich zu spät registriert hatten, eine Aufklärung der Empfänger, welche Keys es nun sind wäre nett.



Edit: Scheint aber nicht zu stimme,da sich gerade einer gemeldet hat der nur an der Verlosung Teilgenommen hat und trotzdem nen key bekommen hat.



> ich habe an der verlosung teilgenommen und heute einen bekommen, damit den account erfolgreich upgradet.


----------



## Bihd (10. August 2008)

nooo warum haben alle nen beta key bloß ich nicht find ich voll gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Healguard (10. August 2008)

> hab mich da jetzt erst angemeldet für die beta meint ihr ich hab trotzdem ne chance nochn key zu bekommen ?


Klar hast du noch eine! Zwar nicht mehr jetzt in dieser Welle, aber in der dritten.


----------



## RothN (10. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ja, alle von euch haben einen Key bekommen und nun sind wir alle glücklich.
> Mal ehrlich: Es interessiert keinen, ob ihr einen habt oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja der neid spielt eine große rolle


----------



## zorakh55 (10. August 2008)

Alle, die keinen key haben : http://my.buffed.de/groups/1301/view/


----------



## the Huntress (10. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Alle, die keinen key haben : http://my.buffed.de/groups/1301/view/



Ich trage das mal im Verzeichnis ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (siehe Signatur)

Jo ich hab auch wieder keinen. Was solls, dafür kann ich noch schön auf den Live Servern farmen.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (10. August 2008)

ich find den gruppe beitreten button nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Katria (10. August 2008)

Ich geh jetzt schlafen..
Versuche es wenigstens..


----------



## -Xero- (10. August 2008)

> Klar hast du noch eine! Zwar nicht mehr jetzt in dieser Welle, aber in der dritten.



ok drück mir die daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

ich lad mir schon mal den client runter. vllt bringts ja glück^^ und wenn cih einen bekommen sollte kann ich früher zocken^^


----------



## Healguard (10. August 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> gleich mal überall was geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber nur wenn du deine auch für mich drückst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> WO?!! pls gib link


http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...36778&sid=3


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## zorakh55 (10. August 2008)

Mehr das reicht noch nicht.

Alle keylosen hierhin
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1301/view/


----------



## YasoNRX (10. August 2008)

Hab keinen key bekommen aber ich hoffe das ich einen bekomme und allle anderen die spaß haben (wolllen)^^


----------



## derseppel (10. August 2008)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> Hab keinen key bekommen aber ich hoffe das ich einen bekomme und allle anderen die spaß haben (wolllen)^^


Die beta ist zum testen da ....


----------



## LordMufti (10. August 2008)

Juchu darf auch endlich mal Todesritter anspielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crazywigga (10. August 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> ich find den gruppe beitreten button nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so ging es mir vorhins auch xD


----------



## Doenerman (10. August 2008)

Ich bin endlich auch mal SIEGER !!!

Darf mitmachen.

Nun die Frage, ich habe 2 Accounts, und muß ich den Key mit den Account verwenden, welche er zugesand wurde? 

Oder ist der Key universal, wer ihn zuerst eintippt darf auch ???


----------



## zorakh55 (10. August 2008)

Crazywigga schrieb:


> so ging es mir vorhins auch xD


Der Button ist diekt unter dem Bild. Er ist kein Knopf sondern ein Link. Also einfahc nach beitreten suchen mit Str+F


Alle Keylosen hier rein: http://my.buffed.de/groups/1301/view/


----------



## derseppel (10. August 2008)

LordMufti schrieb:


> Juchu darf auch endlich mal Todesritter anspielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich wünsch dir viel spaß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wurde bis jetzt und werde wohl auch diesesmal übergangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (10. August 2008)

Gib ihn mir, ich probiers aus *fg


Ne, keine Ahnung... Probiers doch einfach bei dem ACC aus den Du haben willst... Wenns nich geht, musste den andren nehmen


----------



## Deljin (10. August 2008)

universal, manche verkaufen ihren code sogar auf ebay -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Doenerman schrieb:


> Ich bin endlich auch mal SIEGER !!!
> 
> Darf mitmachen.
> 
> ...


nachdem hier einer aus versehen seine key gepostet hat und der danach nich mehr ging denke ich mal kannste dir aussuchen welchen acc du nimmst.


----------



## Crazywigga (10. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nachdem hier einer aus versehen seine key gepostet hat und der danach nich mehr ging denke ich mal kannste dir aussuchen welchen acc du nimmst.


was?! ROFL!!!
das ist ja mal... derber epic-fail xD


----------



## riesentrolli (10. August 2008)

Crazywigga schrieb:


> was?! ROFL!!!
> das ist ja mal... derber epic-fail xD


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=53685


----------



## Midnightboy (10. August 2008)

derseppel schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir viel spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie gesagt fals jmd so nett ist und schon einen key hat den er nicht braucht würde mich riesig drüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Midi


----------



## Megamage (10. August 2008)

NEIN! KEINE NEUEN BETA KEYS! Der Server ist so überlaufen so 4-5 Sek Lags ;(


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## zorakh55 (10. August 2008)

Alle keylosen heir rein: http://my.buffed.de/groups/1301/view/


----------



## Sevydos (10. August 2008)

Schade schade, auch diesmal wohl kein Glück mit den Keys ...
Wär auch ein Wunder gewesen, wenn ich mal Glück hätte... :O

Die Zustände aufm Betaserver scheinen ja schlimm zu sein, wieviele Leute spielen da gleichzeitig max drauf, weiss das wer?
Hat der keine Warteschlange, wie die normalen Server?


----------



## EnCeLiS (10. August 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...zzard+gnadenlos



Made my day xDD


----------



## Crazywigga (10. August 2008)

hm... ichhabe keine mail von blizz, aber eine zweifelhafte mail im spamordner mit dem betreff "d0 u wanna c the fountain of sperm?"
O_o ich muss mir nen neues postfach machen xD


----------



## Megamage (10. August 2008)

Ja neue server fänd ich gut, der Server (Spiele Beta) ist so laggy ach und an alle die Denken Beta ist freeplay haben sich gehörig gschnitten! Das ist zum Bugs finden und die gibt es seit dem letzten Build reichlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bsp: Ich hing 1 Tag in der luft... Vom zeppo gefallen also denk an meine Worte


----------



## Astrakiller (10. August 2008)

Na,wenn ihr so um 4 Uhr morgens zockt geht das schon,da laggts nicht so..Aber Nachmittags wirds wieder Hart sein,vor allem morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..

An alle Gewinner: Glückwunsch!Denkt bitte daran immer schön die Fehler zu melden,auch wenn der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen sollte.Also genießt die Beta und lasst euch von keinem was einreden - Habt spaß und reportet die Fehler die ihr findet.


In diesem Sinne,

Astra


----------



## Liiriel (10. August 2008)

Crazywigga schrieb:


> hm... ichhabe keine mail von blizz, aber eine zweifelhafte mail im spamordner mit dem betreff "d0 u wanna c the fountain of sperm?"
> O_o ich muss mir nen neues postfach machen xD




made my day xD


----------



## Vranthor (10. August 2008)

Hey Leute, ich weiß es passt nicht ganz hier rein, aber ich habe heute ein Beta Key bekommen so, und nu kommt der fehler, Ich wollte mein Account darauf erweitern hab Acc Pw und den key eingegeben, aber es funktioniert nicht!!!! Was nun?! Ist es ne Fake Mail? oder Richtige? Also Ich bitte um eine Antwort! 

die mail ist von "WoWExpansionBeta@blizzard.com" .. vll weiß jemand was darüber ... Mfg !!


----------



## Astrakiller (10. August 2008)

Solltest du dein Passwort vor dem 15. Juli geändert haben,probier mal dein Altes Passwort aus.. Wenn allerdings die Meldung kommt,das der Key nich richtig is,dann überprüf nochmal genau jede Ziffer..Sollte es dann immernoch nicht gehen,war es wohl eine fake email..


----------



## Vranthor (10. August 2008)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Solltest du dein Passwort vor dem 15. Juli geändert haben,probier mal dein Altes Passwort aus.. Wenn allerdings die Meldung kommt,das der Key nich richtig is,dann überprüf nochmal genau jede Ziffer..Sollte es dann immernoch nicht gehen,war es wohl eine fake email..



hmm... gute antwort, welches pw war es nomma *Schwer Überleg* ^^ naja ich versuchs mal ^^


----------



## djmayman (10. August 2008)

so siehts aus wenn die tauren von thrallmar beim friseur waren

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/9061/wo...08052457yo8.jpg


----------



## Leongas (10. August 2008)

MuBu schrieb:


> vor 15 minuten ist einer in meinem postfach eingetrudelt!
> endlich... es gibt doch einen gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne es gibt keinen denn ich habe keinen account bekommen so was finde ich richtig gemein echt ich wollte richtig testen und feedbacks geben was andere kaoten nicht machen echt so was beschissenes sry


----------



## Vranthor (10. August 2008)

-.- Es funktioniert nichts .. postet mal bitte Eure Email (Bitte löscht eure Beta Keys aus der Mail wenn ihr postet) Möchte vergleichen wie es bei euch steht ..


----------



## Blackshade (10. August 2008)

Leongas schrieb:


> ne es gibt keinen denn ich habe keinen account bekommen so was finde ich richtig gemein echt ich wollte richtig testen und feedbacks geben was andere kaoten nicht machen echt so was beschissenes sry



da gebe ich dir recht!!!


ohh mann ey das kann es ned sein man wartet und hofft das mann
einen bekommt und dann wenn es so weit ist hofft mann wenn man sein
e-mail postfach aufmacht das da eine dumme mail von blizzard ist mit eienm beta key und dann wieder nix!!

echt zum kotzen!!


----------



## djmayman (10. August 2008)

das steht in der mail drinnen:


Beta-Test von Wrath of the Lich King™

Sie sind ausgewählt worden, am Beta-Test von World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King™. teilzunehmen. Willkommen!

Während des Beta-Tests werden Sie die Möglichkeit erhalten, den neuen Kontinent Nordend zu erkunden, die Heldenklasse Todesritter auszuprobieren und Charakterstufen jenseits der 70 zu erreichen. Wir freuen uns darauf, zu erfahren, welche Erfahrungen Sie mit dem Spiel machen, einschließlich denen in Bereichen wie Quests, Monster, Ästhetik und mehr. Darüber hinaus sind wir dankbar für jede Fehlermeldung. Benutzen Sie dafür einfach das Kommando „/bug“, welches weiter unten erklärt wird.

Einstieg:

Um am Beta-Test teilnehmen zu können, müssen Sie einen bestehenden Account, der mit der Erweiterung The Burning Crusade® versehen ist, erweitern, sodass Ihnen der Zutritt zu den Test-Realms von Wrath of the Lich King™ möglich wird. Der von Ihnen benutzte Client für World of Warcraft®: The Burning Crusade® muss über Patches bis zur Version 2.4.2 verfügen, um den Beta-Test-Client installieren zu können.

Bitte besuchen Sie http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion, um den Installationsassistenten herunterzuladen und einen oder mehrere Charaktere auf unsere Test-Realms zu kopieren.

Bitte halten Sie den Namen Ihres aktuellen "World of Warcraft"-Accounts und Ihr Passwort bereit, sowie den passenden unten aufgeführten Beta-Code, um eine Zugangsberechtigung zu den "Wrath of the Lich King"-Testservern zu erhalten. Um an dem Beta-Test teilnehmen zu können, müssen Sie über einen gültigen "World of Warcraft"-Account verfügen, der seit dem 15. Juli 2008 oder früher aktiviert ist.

Unten finden Sie einen Beta-Code, der es Ihnen erlaubt, den von Ihnen benutzten Account zu erweitern, um World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King® zu spielen. Jeder Beta-Code kann nur einmal benutzt werden, um einen aktiven "World of Warcraft"®-Account zu erweitern.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Bitte bewahren Sie diese E-Mail auf. Sollten Sie Probleme damit haben, einen temporären Blizzard-Account zu erstellen oder auf ihn zuzugreifen, so kontaktieren Sie bitte den Rechnungssupport via wowbetabilling-eu@blizzard.com.

Und so teilen Sie uns Ihre Meinung mit:

Das Eintippen von "/bug" im Chatfenster öffnet eine Benutzeroberfläche, in der Fehler gemeldet werden können. Diese können Sie jederzeit benutzen, wenn Sie auf ein Problem stoßen oder uns einen Vorschlag schicken möchten.

Problemlösung:



Sollten Sie irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten haben, den Beta-Spielclient zu installieren, oder sollten Probleme mit der Verbindung zu den Testservern auftreten, kontaktieren Sie bitte den technischen Support, indem Sie entweder einen Eintrag im passenden Forum unter http://beta.worldofwarcraft.com posten oder eine E-Mail an wowbetatech-eu@blizzard.com schreiben. Bitte denken Sie daran, dass an dieser Software weiterhin gearbeitet wird, sodass alle im Spiel auftretenden Probleme am besten über "/bug" gemeldet werden können.


----------



## Vranthor (10. August 2008)

djmayman schrieb:


> das steht in der mail drinnen:
> 
> 
> Beta-Test von Wrath of the Lich King™
> ...





Ja so stehts auch bei mir, funktioniert es bei dir das Acc / Pw und Key eingeben und dann mit Client etc runterladen? Bei mir funktioniert gaaaaarnichts .. hab ich so derbst gefreut, und nu nicht mehr, ich könnt heuln echt ma ..


Bei mir steht immer "Ungültiger Login"


----------



## djmayman (10. August 2008)

ja bei mir hats funtioniert


----------



## Delaro 2 (10. August 2008)

wäre trotzdem geil wenn ab und zu noch en paar beta keys verschickt werden man kann nie wissen evtl. ist man schon der nächste


----------



## djmayman (10. August 2008)

ich hab meinen letzten montag bekommen und nachdem noch vieles verbugt ist wird die beta wohl noch einige zeit dauern


----------



## Nyia (10. August 2008)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Bei mir steht immer "Ungültiger Login"



Hab genau dasselbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja da hilft wohl nur abwarten, und büschn Schlaf schadet auch nie ^^


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (10. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Ach was woher wollen die kiddys denn wissen was ne Frau ist?^^



Die lesen die Bravo ( Dr.Sommer ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delwod (10. August 2008)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Ja so stehts auch bei mir, funktioniert es bei dir das Acc / Pw und Key eingeben und dann mit Client etc runterladen? Bei mir funktioniert gaaaaarnichts .. hab ich so derbst gefreut, und nu nicht mehr, ich könnt heuln echt ma ..
> 
> 
> Bei mir steht immer "Ungültiger Login"




ich hatte auch ein prob nach regestratirung für mein beta account konnte ich char nicht kopiren oder denn beta klint saugen aber nach denn ich den account auf der startseite der beta anemldung ausgelogt habe und wider neu einlogte ging alles bestens!


----------



## Mysta 11 (10. August 2008)

wieder nix drin,wie erwartet...
hatte eh noch nie glück...mir wayne...^^


----------



## Ashena (10. August 2008)

Um mal alle zu trösten, die keinen Beta-Key haben:

Seid froh - denn wenn ihr mal WotLk gesehen habt, findet ihr BC dermassen sch.eis.se, dass euch jeglicher Spaß daran vergehen wird. In WotLk ist alles viel größer, viel liebevoller designed, die Quests sind abwechslungsreicher und die Instanzen entreissen einem schlicht und einfach ein: WOW! - dagegen wirkt BC schlicht altbacken und minderwertig.


 Macht euch einfach nicht verrückt, ihr könnt die Beta nicht erzwingen, abwarten... spätestens wenn wotlk erscheint habt ihr noch das "WOW!", was bei anderen dann ein "gähn" sein wird.


----------



## MO-Virus (10. August 2008)

juhu um 1:12 kam die mail an zur beta anmeldung. endlich hab ich auchmal glück bei sowas.


----------



## TheMysterio (10. August 2008)

hab heut nacht auch eun bekommen beim laden iengepennt grad am installieren =)


----------



## Argolo (10. August 2008)

Oh, Gott, ist das deren ernst?

Naja, viel Spaß mit den Laggs. Zurzeit scheint es, als ob der Server kurz vorm Totalabsturz ist wegen den ganzen Spielern. Coldarra ist gestern schon mindestens 5 mal abgestürzt und dann gibt es noch mehr Betakeys. Ich hätte wenigstens gewartet bis die meisten Spieler die Startgebiete verlassen und die Server stabil laufen, aber naja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werzuop (10. August 2008)

ihr habt ja alle glück! ich leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (10. August 2008)

Argolo schrieb:


> Oh, Gott, ist das deren ernst?
> 
> Naja, viel Spaß mit den Laggs. Zurzeit scheint es, als ob der Server kurz vorm Totalabsturz ist wegen den ganzen Spielern. Coldarra ist gestern schon mindestens 5 mal abgestürzt und dann gibt es noch mehr Betakeys. Ich hätte wenigstens gewartet bis die meisten Spieler die Startgebiete verlassen und die Server stabil laufen, aber naja.
> 
> ...


Ich glaub du hast denn Sinn eines Beta Tests nicht verstanden , da es ja gerade in der Beta drum geht die Stabilität zu testen und halt Bugs zu finden und melden.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (10. August 2008)

Hab Auch einen aber haltet mich net für verückt^^ Ich hab gar kein Bock drauf

1.Zufaul mir 2.5 G zuziehen^^
2. Mir die Vorfreude zunehmen
3.Kein Bock mein char ein Zweites mal auf 80 zudaddeln
4.Warhammer kommt eh bald raus(Open Beta^^)

gruss bob

Ps. Nein Ich habe den key schon eingeben und mein char Kopiert nur halt net gesaugt und installiert^^


----------



## Mankind.WWE (10. August 2008)

Mein Bruder hat letzte woche einen Bekommen. Ich wie immer nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na ja, lässt sich nich ändern.. dann zock ich weiter auf Lordaeron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir eigendlich auch mittlerweile gal, da ich keine lust habe in der beta auf 80zu lvln und dann nach Release NOCHMAL..


----------



## dimelton (10. August 2008)

na klasse. da kündigt man seinen acc und dann bekommt man post von blizzard, weil man sich vor ein paar tagen für die beta registriert hat.
und siehe da, tatsächlich ein beta-key.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (10. August 2008)

JA ICH BIN IN DER BETA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dabei is mein Account doch nicht aktiviert :O

Beta-Test von Wrath of the Lich King™

Sie sind ausgewählt worden, am Beta-Test von World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King™. teilzunehmen. Willkommen!

Während des Beta-Tests werden Sie die Möglichkeit erhalten, den neuen Kontinent Nordend zu erkunden, die Heldenklasse Todesritter auszuprobieren und Charakterstufen jenseits der 70 zu erreichen. Wir freuen uns darauf, zu erfahren, welche Erfahrungen Sie mit dem Spiel machen, einschließlich denen in Bereichen wie Quests, Monster, Ästhetik und mehr. Darüber hinaus sind wir dankbar für jede Fehlermeldung. Benutzen Sie dafür einfach das Kommando „/bug“, welches weiter unten erklärt wird.

Einstieg:

Um am Beta-Test teilnehmen zu können, müssen Sie einen bestehenden Account, der mit der Erweiterung The Burning Crusade® versehen ist, erweitern, sodass Ihnen der Zutritt zu den Test-Realms von Wrath of the Lich King™ möglich wird. Der von Ihnen benutzte Client für World of Warcraft®: The Burning Crusade® muss über Patches bis zur Version 2.4.2 verfügen, um den Beta-Test-Client installieren zu können.

Bitte besuchen Sie http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion, um den Installationsassistenten herunterzuladen und einen oder mehrere Charaktere auf unsere Test-Realms zu kopieren.

Bitte halten Sie den Namen Ihres aktuellen "World of Warcraft"-Accounts und Ihr Passwort bereit, sowie den passenden unten aufgeführten Beta-Code, um eine Zugangsberechtigung zu den "Wrath of the Lich King"-Testservern zu erhalten. Um an dem Beta-Test teilnehmen zu können, müssen Sie über einen gültigen "World of Warcraft"-Account verfügen, der seit dem 15. Juli 2008 oder früher aktiviert ist.

Unten finden Sie einen Beta-Code, der es Ihnen erlaubt, den von Ihnen benutzten Account zu erweitern, um World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King® zu spielen. Jeder Beta-Code kann nur einmal benutzt werden, um einen aktiven "World of Warcraft"®-Account zu erweitern.

Hier der KEY: KRIEGT IHR NCIHT!

Bitte bewahren Sie diese E-Mail auf. Sollten Sie Probleme damit haben, einen temporären Blizzard-Account zu erstellen oder auf ihn zuzugreifen, so kontaktieren Sie bitte den Rechnungssupport via wowbetabilling-eu@blizzard.com.

Und so teilen Sie uns Ihre Meinung mit:

Das Eintippen von "/bug" im Chatfenster öffnet eine Benutzeroberfläche, in der Fehler gemeldet werden können. Diese können Sie jederzeit benutzen, wenn Sie auf ein Problem stoßen oder uns einen Vorschlag schicken möchten.

Problemlösung:



Sollten Sie irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten haben, den Beta-Spielclient zu installieren, oder sollten Probleme mit der Verbindung zu den Testservern auftreten, kontaktieren Sie bitte den technischen Support, indem Sie entweder einen Eintrag im passenden Forum unter http://beta.worldofwarcraft.com posten oder eine E-Mail an wowbetatech-eu@blizzard.com schreiben. Bitte denken Sie daran, dass an dieser Software weiterhin gearbeitet wird, sodass alle im Spiel auftretenden Probleme am besten über "/bug" gemeldet werden können.


----------



## Seever (10. August 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> mit 2 acc angemeldet und wieder keinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dito


----------



## IMBAsuna (10. August 2008)

Ashena schrieb:


> Seid froh - denn wenn ihr mal WotLk gesehen habt, findet ihr BC dermassen sch.eis.se, dass euch jeglicher Spaß daran vergehen wird. In WotLk ist alles viel größer, viel liebevoller designed, die Quests sind abwechslungsreicher und die Instanzen entreissen einem schlicht und einfach ein: WOW! - dagegen wirkt BC schlicht altbacken und minderwertig



jetzt hast du alle, die keinen key bekommen haben, noch geiler auf wotlk gemacht als sie eh schon sind xD


----------



## Rapdef723 (10. August 2008)

Auch wieder mal keinen bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Premutos (10. August 2008)

hmm ich hab auch einen glaub ich.
von der adresse "WoW Expansion Beta" <WoWExpansionBeta@blizzard.com>
ist das echt? müsste eigentlich, weil wenn ich auf den link klicke komme ich auf https://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion/ und die seite is doch wirklich von blizz oder? wenn ich da den schritten folge komme ich jedenfalss auf mein loginfenster und dort ist mein name und pw schon gespeichert.. also sollte das doch echt sein, oder?


----------



## Dr. House (10. August 2008)

Würde mich auch interessieren... ?

habe eben  ne mail von der gleichen adresse bekommen?
ISt das echt oder fake.... die email ist auch in mehrerern Sprachen?!

Was meint ihr??


----------



## BeneXVI (10. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ja, alle von euch haben einen Key bekommen und nun sind wir alle glücklich.
> Mal ehrlich: Es interessiert keinen, ob ihr einen habt oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





neidisch?


----------



## Limp0r (10. August 2008)

Dr. schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren... ?
> 
> habe eben  ne mail von der gleichen adresse bekommen?
> ISt das echt oder fake.... die email ist auch in mehrerern Sprachen?!
> ...




Ist die echte Seite , merkt man am https und das dein passwort schon gespeichert hast , da du ja schonmal in die account verwaltung reingegangen bist


----------



## BeneXVI (10. August 2008)

Premutos schrieb:


> hmm ich hab auch einen glaub ich.
> von der adresse "WoW Expansion Beta" <WoWExpansionBeta@blizzard.com>
> ist das echt? müsste eigentlich, weil wenn ich auf den link klicke komme ich auf https://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion/ und die seite is doch wirklich von blizz oder? wenn ich da den schritten folge komme ich jedenfalss auf mein loginfenster und dort ist mein name und pw schon gespeichert.. also sollte das doch echt sein, oder?




Wenn die Email in 4 sprachen und ohne "schmökes" ist, dann ist sie echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kbforpresident (10. August 2008)

Hmm, da man die Beta Keys anscheinend nicht mehr verkaufen kann will ich auch keinen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Limp0r (10. August 2008)

dimelton schrieb:


> na klasse. da kündigt man seinen acc und dann bekommt man post von blizzard, weil man sich vor ein paar tagen für die beta registriert hat.
> und siehe da, tatsächlich ein beta-key.





Moaaaahhhhh.... Mal sehen ich kenn jetzt 4 leute die sich da angemeldet haben und keiner von den hat auch einen einzigen key :/


----------



## Lilalaunebaear (10. August 2008)

BeneXVI schrieb:


> neidisch?



So eine Antwort kann auch nur von einen 12 Jährigen kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ashera hat es meines erachten schön auf den Punkt gebracht.



			
				Ashera schrieb:
			
		

> Macht euch einfach nicht verrückt, ihr könnt die Beta nicht erzwingen, abwarten... spätestens wenn wotlk erscheint habt ihr noch das "WOW!", was bei anderen dann ein "gähn" sein wird.



Und diese WOW mir zu erhalten habe ich mich überhaupt nicht zur Beta angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Céraa (10. August 2008)

hab schon in der ersten welle einen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(also die, die nich für die spiele-magazine war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## RothN (10. August 2008)

kbforpresident schrieb:


> Hmm, da man die Beta Keys anscheinend nicht mehr verkaufen kann will ich auch keinen mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum kann man die nicht mehr verkaufen?
also ich hab direkt meinen in der 1. welle bekommen und hatte auch keinen grund dazu ihn zu verkaufen..

RothN


----------



## Evalor (10. August 2008)

Ich will auch endlich meinen Betakey haben.das warten nervt.

Und gz an alle die ihn schon haben.^^


----------



## Korbî (10. August 2008)

Will auch Beta Key =/
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle die einen bekommen haben *Neidisch guck*
naja vllt bekomm ich ja noch einen.... xD


----------



## Ren3gaid (10. August 2008)

ICH WILL EIN BETA KEY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




achja gz an alle die einen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (10. August 2008)

Arkan1 schrieb:


> Denke mal dass Blizz mal wieder neue Beta Keys ausschüttet,
> hab meinen nämlich vor ner halben stunde bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



ab noch keinen liegt aber eher daran dass ich email adresse geändert hab der key jetzt zur alten geschickt wird und ich das pw für die nimmer hab ;P
egal lieber n gut funktionierendes woltk anstatt ne verbuggte beta^^


----------



## Ripuli (10. August 2008)

Na dann Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und viel Spass auf Nordend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe leider keinen bekommen.


----------



## Spoonboy (10. August 2008)

gott scheißt auf die beta die is fürn arsch ich wart einfach bis wotlk rauskommt 
meine güte immer diese sinnlosen threads...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Wenn Ragnarok 2 online geht dann bin ich eh weg von WoW und dem ganzen anderen mist!


----------



## x.Ne0n (10. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Es interessiert keinen, ob ihr einen habt oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


das einzige was mich interessiert, obs nun wieder mehr lagt als sonst und ob man dann wieder um die Gegner kämpfen muss, damit man seine quest endlich erledigen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (10. August 2008)

wieder keinen -.-


----------



## Limp0r (10. August 2008)

-


----------



## Argolo (10. August 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast denn Sinn eines Beta Tests nicht verstanden , da es ja gerade in der Beta drum geht die Stabilität zu testen und halt Bugs zu finden und melden.



Aber auch in einer Beta sollte nicht jede Stunde mindestens einmal die Server abstürzen.


----------



## Snoxy (10. August 2008)

[Keine neuen Nachrichten]

Allerdings hatte ich letzends was ganz fieses 
Da stand nach der ersten Welle: [1 Neue Nachricht!]. Ich klicke sofort auf Postfach abrufen... es läd...und läd...

...und läd...

UND DANN!
von: Windows:
Testen sie jetzt, unseren neuen Messenger!!!

-.-'
Das ist doch unmenschlich...


----------



## BimmBamm (10. August 2008)

Argolo schrieb:


> Aber auch in einer Beta sollte nicht jede Stunde mindestens einmal die Server abstürzen.



Woher willst Du wissen, daß der Server aus Überlastungsgründen abstürzt? Es kann auch an einem Bug in der Software liegen - und genau dafür sind Beta-Tests da, damit die Server inkl. Serverprogramm unter Vollast in der Verkaufsversion stabil laufen! Nicht nur der Client hat noch Fehler - auch das Serverprogramm wird noch nicht bugfrei sein und manchmal eine "Exception" verursachen.

So ein Beta-Test ist nicht dazu da, um ein paar ausgewählten Spielern eine Freude zu machen, sondern um Bugs zu beheben. Manchen Leuten scheint das nicht klar zu sein, wenn sie sich für so einen Test einschreiben. Die Entwickler brauchen in erster Linie Feedback; das am besten in möglichst verständlicher, präzise formulierter englischer Sprache. Ich bezweifle, daß die meisten sog. Beta-Tester überhaupt die Voraussetzungen mitbringen, die für das Projekt nötig sind. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Annovella (10. August 2008)

Ich hab leider nichts bekommen und um ehrlich zu sein, ich möchte LK auch erst in der richtigen Version spielen, hab noch genug in der BC Welt zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (10. August 2008)

ich lösch alle nicht beta mails und warte ... und warte^^


----------



## Safirith (10. August 2008)

ich habe heute meinen beta key bekommen und auch gleich angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lade gerade den client runter ^^


mal gucken wie sich mein priest dann spielt


----------



## Senseless6666 (10. August 2008)

Arkan1 schrieb:


> Denke mal dass Blizz mal wieder neue Beta Keys ausschüttet,
> hab meinen nämlich vor ner halben stunde bekommen
> 
> 
> ...


Welchen gott. seid anfang an binich dabei.. und habe mich sowohl für die Beta damals. die BC beta und die jezztige Beta angemeldet, und nie bekomm ich was. naja war ja klar das ich nix bekomme bin ja der volldepp der immer zahlt..


----------



## Senseless6666 (10. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Woher willst Du wissen, daß der Server aus Überlastungsgründen abstürzt? Es kann auch an einem Bug in der Software liegen - und genau dafür sind Beta-Tests da, damit die Server inkl. Serverprogramm unter Vollast in der Verkaufsversion stabil laufen! Nicht nur der Client hat noch Fehler - auch das Serverprogramm wird noch nicht bugfrei sein und manchmal eine "Exception" verursachen.
> 
> So ein Beta-Test ist nicht dazu da, um ein paar ausgewählten Spielern eine Freude zu machen, sondern um Bugs zu beheben. Manchen Leuten scheint das nicht klar zu sein, wenn sie sich für so einen Test einschreiben. Die Entwickler brauchen in erster Linie Feedback; das am besten in möglichst verständlicher, präzise formulierter englischer Sprache. Ich bezweifle, daß die meisten sog. Beta-Tester überhaupt die Voraussetzungen mitbringen, die für das Projekt nötig sind.
> 
> Bimmbamm


 stimmt. ich glaube auch das es software ist.. und nicht mit dem server zusammenhängt, obwohl ich auch denke ads der realm trotz allem kein normaler für 5000 leute ist. sondern eher für 1000 oda so^^


----------



## Nerdavia (10. August 2008)

Ich hab immer noch einen Key übrig ;-)


----------



## Darkysoldi (10. August 2008)

Kannste mir bitte schicken wen du ihn nicht brauchst^^


----------



## Hexorio (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch einen Key übrig ;-)





für Wotlk??
Wenn ja, kannst du mir den geben??


----------



## Newmerlin (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch einen Key übrig ;-)



lol ich glaube das dein Postfach gleich zu gebombt wird mit anfragen lol viel spass


----------



## Crisue (10. August 2008)

Juhuu auch ein bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheeta (10. August 2008)

gz an alle die einen bekommen haben

dann wird es heut abend wenn ich wieder die beta besuchen lagen ohne ende *grumel* als das es das nicht schon eh tut


----------



## Belsina5 (10. August 2008)

davon habe ich bis jetzt nix gemerkt
habe noch keinen bekommen 
und bezweifel das ich jemals einen bekommen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xythia (10. August 2008)

Hab auch noch keinen bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls jemand einen zu viel hat,ich nehm gerne einen an ;-)


----------



## eyeofevil (10. August 2008)

ICH HAB NEN KEY! ARSCHLECKEN GEIL


----------



## White-Frost (10. August 2008)

achja immer noch keinen typisch *heul*^^


----------



## Malondil (10. August 2008)

ich hab auch einen *freu* client wird grad geladen


----------



## Dwarim (10. August 2008)

kann man sich eig noch für die beta anmelden? oder gehts jetzt nichmehr?


----------



## Nerdavia (10. August 2008)

Betaserver sind soeben für ca 48 Stunden down gegangen......


----------



## Xythia (10. August 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> kann man sich eig noch für die beta anmelden? oder gehts jetzt nichmehr?



Denke schon,guck einfach mal nach^^


----------



## Erdnussbutter (10. August 2008)

Gleich mal gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kordos (10. August 2008)

hab auch einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
warte schon lange und jetzt erstmal zoggen! xd


----------



## Dwarim (10. August 2008)

Xythia schrieb:


> Denke schon,guck einfach mal nach^^



wo denn? hab auf wow-europe nixmehr gefunden^^
link plx^^


----------



## Xythia (10. August 2008)

Dwarim schrieb:


> wo denn? hab auf wow-europe nixmehr gefunden^^
> link plx^^



Musst in die Account-Verwaltung gehen,dort nach unten scrollen und schwupps wirstes sehen :>


----------



## Darkysoldi (10. August 2008)

Gibts hier auch welche die richtig testen wollen oder nur Boahr krass ich habn betakey ich kann alles früher sehen als andere ? Ich will mir kein verbuggtes Spiel kaufen^^


----------



## Limp0r (10. August 2008)

Ich will schon bugs melden und so , war bei BC auch seit anfang an dabei , hier leider nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -fibz- (10. August 2008)

wow, ihr seid so toll, die einen key bekommen haben !

Pech im Spiel, Glück in der Liebe.

HF


----------



## MaexxDesign (10. August 2008)

Wo kann man den Beta Clienten runterladen ?
Mit dem Bizzard-Downloader dauert es ewig.
Auf gamona.de ist der Download nach ein paar Minuten erfolgreich beendet, was aber nicht sein kann.
Wenn ich die rar-Daei öffne, kommt eine Fehlermeldung, was nicht verwunderlich ist, da ich immer nur ca. 7 % runterlade und dann der Download beendet wird.

Postet mal bitte ein paar Links, wo man mit Fullspeed laden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Premutos (10. August 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Postet mal bitte ein paar Links, wo man mit Fullspeed laden kann.
> 
> ...


Auja!
Ich bin erst bei 14% und angeblich dauert's noch 15 std -.-


----------



## Hexorio (10. August 2008)

der client brauch schon ein wenig.
bei mir hats 9 - 10 std gedauert ;(


----------



## MaexxDesign (10. August 2008)

http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/..._3_0_1_dede.zip


----------



## kolko (10. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Alle keylosen heir rein: http://my.buffed.de/groups/1301/view/




hör ma auf zu spammen das nervt mittlerweile weiß das jeder...


----------



## Dwarim (10. August 2008)

Xythia schrieb:


> Musst in die Account-Verwaltung gehen,dort nach unten scrollen und schwupps wirstes sehen :>



danke


----------



## triXXar (10. August 2008)

juhu hab auch einen, nur dauert der download ewig..


----------



## Healguard (10. August 2008)

> Gibts hier auch welche die richtig testen wollen oder nur Boahr krass ich habn betakey ich kann alles früher sehen als andere ? Ich will mir kein verbuggtes Spiel kaufen^^


Neider.

Und @Topic: 
Ich kann stolz behaupten, dass ich KEINE Besitzerin eines Betakeys bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (10. August 2008)

-fibz- schrieb:


> wow, ihr seid so toll, die einen key bekommen haben !
> 
> Pech im Spiel, Glück in der Liebe.
> 
> HF



Da spricht der pure Neid...
Oder gibts nen anderen grund warum du den Leuten, die sich über ihren Key freuen die gute Laune verderben willst?


----------



## 0lorin (10. August 2008)

Find ich gut, dass die Wellen so schnell aufeinander folgen, will auch endlich einen haben


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (10. August 2008)

Arkan1 schrieb:


> Denke mal dass Blizz mal wieder neue Beta Keys ausschüttet,
> hab meinen nämlich vor ner halben stunde bekommen
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe auch einen bekommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werzuop (10. August 2008)

Erwin schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen bekommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich nicht -.-


----------



## -fibz- (10. August 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Da spricht der pure Neid...
> Oder gibts nen anderen grund warum du den Leuten, die sich über ihren Key freuen die gute Laune verderben willst?



wenn ich einen bekommen hätte, würde ich es nie posten. Mich regts einfach nur auf, dass man themen lesen muss wie 
- ist die email gefaked? obwohl es schon dutzende freds dazugab oder
-Wow ich hab ein key!
-Client download dauert sooooooooooo lang 
-verkaufe meinen betakey!!!!!!!!!!
LG 
    Fibz 

PS: Ja ich bin neidisch, weil ich mittlerweile denke, dass fast jeder einen hat.


----------



## SLIM02 (10. August 2008)

werzuop schrieb:


> ich nicht -.-



<-------------------------------DU BIST EIN LOSER------------------------LALALALALA----------------------------Moment  mal Ich hab ja auch keinen Key -_-^^ XD


----------



## -fibz- (10. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> <-------------------------------DU BIST EIN LOSER------------------------LALALALALA----------------------------Moment  mal Ich hab ja auch keinen Key -_-^^ XD


^^


----------



## Pimpler (10. August 2008)

Katria schrieb:


> War jemand von euch,der nen Key gekriegt hat, auf der WWI oder Blizzcon?



nö über die acc verwaltung angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@r1@n (10. August 2008)

NEEEED beta key 
Hunteritem!!!!1111einseinself
nein mal ohne witz jetzt haben schon 3 freudne einen nur ich nicht >.<


----------



## optixplayer93 (10. August 2008)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ich hab jez gedacht JA ich hab nen key because ich hatte noch keinen und dann                      NICHTS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     kacke menno hab mich so drauf gefreut


----------



## optixplayer93 (10. August 2008)

edit: sry für 2 beiträge hintereinander

hab mich auch in der acc verwaltung angemeldet vor ner woche oder so zwar spät aber beser als garnicht


----------



## Valdrasiala (10. August 2008)

Hab auch einen bekommen und lade gerade quälend langsam den Clienten runter und warte darauf, dass man wieder auf die Beta-Seite kommt... Die ist seit ca. 2 Stunden komplett down bei mir.


----------



## MO-Virus (10. August 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Hab auch einen bekommen und lade gerade quälend langsam den Clienten runter und warte darauf, dass man wieder auf die Beta-Seite kommt... Die ist seit ca. 2 Stunden komplett down bei mir.



hi, wo lädst du den WOTLK Beta Client 3.0.1 runter?


----------



## Gattay (10. August 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mal ne andere Frage: Was ist dieses "Solaika" das ich bei so vielen in der Sig sehe? Wohn ich auf nem anderen Planeten?
> 
> edit: ja, ich hab google benutzt, aber tippt das da mal ein und schaut euch den Käse an...



Das geht um ein paar Threats, die aus gutem Grund geschlossen wurden. Zu lange Geschichte, als dass ich es jetzt posten möchte


----------



## Shadow648 (10. August 2008)

Alle ohne key in die Gruppe hier: http://my.buffed.de/groups/1301/view/


----------



## SixNight (10. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ja, alle von euch haben einen Key bekommen und nun sind wir alle glücklich.
> Mal ehrlich: Es interessiert keinen, ob ihr einen habt oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist nur angepisst das du keinen bekommen hast


----------



## Keksemacher (10. August 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> du bist nur angepisst das du keinen bekommen hast


aber es ist doch so es nervt wircklich das hier jetzt alle reinschreiben ohhh super ich hab einen beta key wie geil


----------



## MO-Virus (10. August 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> aber es ist doch so es nervt wircklich das hier jetzt alle reinschreiben ohhh super ich hab einen beta key wie geil




muha ich hab auch einen key muhaaaaaaa und kann den todesritter testen ist das nicht geil? muha^^


----------



## Wegi (10. August 2008)

Bin wieder leer ausgegangen, aber es dauert ja noch midnestens ne Studne bis alles raus ist .. hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fangels (10. August 2008)

^^ naja geil ist was anderes ^^ als einemail mit zahlen *rofl*


----------



## Lillyan (10. August 2008)

Wegi schrieb:


> Bin wieder leer ausgegangen, aber es dauert ja noch midnestens ne Studne bis alles raus ist .. hoffe ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaub die gingen schon gestern Nacht raus, also mach dir keine u großen Hoffnungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (10. August 2008)

ich weiß das wurde schon öfters gefragt und wollte jetzt kein neues thema aufmachen aber wenn ich mich bei der beta auslosung beworben habe und dann meine email geändert habe wird der key dann an die neue email adesse gesendet oder an die alte???


----------



## Gramarye (10. August 2008)

Wohooo BETA KEY


----------



## The Future (10. August 2008)

Ist bei euch auch die Blizzard sete down?


----------



## werzuop (10. August 2008)

ja...


----------



## Werfloh (10. August 2008)

Schade wieder keiner.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja. Aber ich werd mir mal bald den Client runterladen. Wie war nochmal der genaue Link?^^ 

Hoffe dass er nicht schon gepostet wurde. Hab nur nen Teil gelesen^^ Thx schonmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan2910 (10. August 2008)

lasst uns an dieser stelle eine gedenkminute für alle F5 Tasten einlegen die nicht das ende von der beta überstehen *gg*


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (10. August 2008)

ICh werd nie einen bekommen weil Blizz es nicht auf die Reihe kriegt meine Mail zu ändern und meine alte Adresse nicht mehr existiert xD


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (10. August 2008)

Rexxar-Logipriest schrieb:


> ICh werd nie einen bekommen weil Blizz es nicht auf die Reihe kriegt meine Mail zu ändern und meine alte Adresse nicht mehr existiert xD



das problem hab ich auch xD


----------



## lala.y0 (10. August 2008)

wieviele betakey wellen gibt es eigentlich ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teberion (10. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Ich glaub die gingen schon gestern Nacht raus, also mach dir keine u großen Hoffnungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also nu bin ich frustriert..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (10. August 2008)

Und noch voller die Server als sie jetzt schon sind =(


----------



## schmiedemeister (10. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ja, alle von euch haben einen Key bekommen und nun sind wir alle glücklich.
> Mal ehrlich: Es interessiert keinen, ob ihr einen habt oder nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


#
Du srichst mir aus der seele, omg omg ich hba nen key... das nervt, macht das fenster auf und schreit raus das ihr einen key habt, das interressiert genauso viele wie hier.....

NEIN aus mir spricht nicht der neid ich hba meinen schon am 5ten bekommen, wen hats interressiert? niemanden oder?


----------



## Geibscher (10. August 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> #
> Du srichst mir aus der seele, omg omg ich hba nen key... das nervt, macht das fenster auf und schreit raus das ihr einen key habt, das interressiert genauso viele wie hier.....
> 
> NEIN aus mir spricht nicht der neid ich hba meinen schon am 5ten bekommen, wen hats interressiert? niemanden oder?



hab auch einen. biste jetzt neidisch? der threaderöffner hat sich halt gefreut und dann kommen wieder irgendwelche Nasen, die Posts sammeln durch sinnfreies "OLOLOL MIR EGAL OB DU KEY HAST BLA ICH BIN AUCH SO IMBA"

dummes Hohlkopf Geschwätz


so nebenbei, ich hab meinen key bekommen obwohl mein Account derzeit eingefroren ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. August 2008)

ja, ich hab einen *freu*


----------



## killahunter (10. August 2008)

Habe auch einen bekommen. Weiss aber leider nicht wie ich ihn ''installiere''... Kann mir wer helfen??
MfG


----------



## Sheed (10. August 2008)

Hm, mit 4 Acc's angemeldet (alle aktiv), aber noch kam nichts. Naja mal abwarten :-)


----------



## MaexxDesign (10. August 2008)

Ich habe den Clienten vollständig runtergeladen, aber nicht mit dem Blizzard-Downloader.
Wenn ich die rar-Datei entpacken will, kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

F:\wowsource_wotlk_beta_3_0_1_dede.zip: Das Archiv bestitzt ein unbekanntes Format oder ist beschädigt


Wie kann das sein ?


----------



## Fangels (10. August 2008)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Und noch voller die Server als sie jetzt schon sind =(


ISt doch der Sinn einer  beta die Umstände zu schaffen wie es auch auf einennormalenserver ist wieso soll also ein halb leerer server sinnvoll sein!?


----------



## Fangels (10. August 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Ich habe den Clienten vollständig runtergeladen, aber nicht mit dem Blizzard-Downloader.
> Wenn ich die rar-Datei entpacken will, kommt diese Fehlermeldung:
> 
> F:\wowsource_wotlk_beta_3_0_1_dede.zip: Das Archiv bestitzt ein unbekanntes Format oder ist beschädigt
> ...


Entpackst du es in einen extra ordner oder willste den in den normalen wow ordner packen?


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (10. August 2008)

JAPS!
BETA KEY INC!
Omg da gehört aber auch glück dazu^^
Naja da komtm bestimkmt noch was nicht aufgeben ihr leute und gz an alle Leute die einen haben =)
Ich werd jetzt gleich ma anfangen zu zocken nachdem wow fertig gepatcht is^^


----------



## Keksemacher (10. August 2008)

kann mir bitte mal einer sagen ob der beta key an meine neue email oder an meine alte email geschickt wird wenn ich sie geändert habe?


----------



## MaexxDesign (10. August 2008)

Fangels schrieb:


> Entpackst du es in einen extra ordner oder willste den in den normalen wow ordner packen?


Ich versuche es in einen extra Ordner zu entpacken, nicht in meinen WoW-Ordner.

EDIT:
Ich habe es jetzt mit dem windowsinternen Entpacker versucht und es funktioniert. o_O


----------



## Ehnoah (10. August 2008)

es geht an die Aktuell eingetragene.

Aber ich hoff echt jetzt wo nochmal 1k Spieler kommen das neuer Realm kommt =) der Ping auf dem Aktuellen liegt bei ca 500-600^^


----------



## PaladinH8ter (10. August 2008)

Das kann mich echt aufregen schon wieder keinen bekommen -.-'


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (10. August 2008)

Wie viele realms gibts?
Bin auf den PVe realm^^ 
Is aber eh angenehmer zum questen =)


----------



## The Future (10. August 2008)

Könnte einer so nett sein und mir sagen wo ich mein auf lichking status bringen kann da ich den beta key habe weiss nicht ob ich irgendwo auf die email klicken muss oder auf der blizzard seite und vorallem wo?


----------



## The Future (10. August 2008)

Was genau muss ich bei der account verwaltung anklicken?


----------



## Ehnoah (10. August 2008)

Es gibt nur 1 Server atm <.<

Und der ist überfüllt mit allen Spielern questen ist fast unmöglich


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (10. August 2008)

Is der Server grad down?
Passiert so etwas öfter?
Komm grad ned rein =/


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. August 2008)

ich hoffe,dass ich noch vor der erweiterung mit meinem hexer 70 werde


----------



## teejack (10. August 2008)

hab auch einen bekommen, grad am client installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metalmonster2 (10. August 2008)

Und wieder leer ausgegange!!!

Kommen die Keys alle mit einmal oder mit zeit verschiebung??


----------



## Panzer01 (10. August 2008)

Schreib mal alle bitte wann ihr die Mails erhalten hab bzw. eingegangen ist.


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (10. August 2008)

Limp0r schrieb:


> -


schöne antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...nicht '-.- oh mann ey blöder spamer willst du nur posts sammeln oda was? O.o


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (10. August 2008)

Snowman_the schrieb:


> das problem hab ich auch xD


lol ich wusste nimmer welche ich angegeben hab da alle meine emails mit d anfangen :O hab alle durchgeklickt und eien bekommen *freuz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (10. August 2008)

Autsch... Realm voll, Anmeldeprobleme usw... Also so kann man wohl nur begrenzt die Beta "genießen"...


----------



## metalmonster2 (10. August 2008)

Bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich auch bei der richtigen email nachschau xD


----------



## fdauer (10. August 2008)

lach, meiner lag seit dem 05.08 im postfach, hab ihn heute erst gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metalmonster2 (10. August 2008)

was ne verschwendung^^

lol sagt mal kommt ihr auf wow-europe.de ich komm da net drauf da kommt bei mir icq search  die site wird aber anngezeigt o_O


----------



## lakiller (10. August 2008)

jahahaha, ich hab auch endlich einen^^


----------



## metalmonster2 (10. August 2008)

Ich will garnet nachschaun ich werd nur enteuscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheed (10. August 2008)

lakiller schrieb:


> jahahaha, ich hab auch endlich einen^^




Leute, es ist sehr schön, dass ihr einen erhalten habt, aber bitte postet doch wann die Mail bei euch ankam. Dann hat man wenigstens noch ein bisschen Hoffung, dass Blizzard mit dem verschicken noch nicht fertig ist! :-)


----------



## werzuop (10. August 2008)

metalmonster2 schrieb:


> lol sagt mal kommt ihr auf wow-europe.de ich komm da net drauf




ist schon seit ~14 uhr so...


----------



## Schwerhörig (10. August 2008)

Ich hab auch einen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider kann ich weder Chars kopieren noch den Client saugen^^


----------



## lakiller (10. August 2008)

Sheedkiller schrieb:


> Leute, es ist sehr schön, dass ihr einen erhalten habt, aber bitte postet doch wann die Mail bei euch ankam. Dann hat man wenigstens noch ein bisschen Hoffung, dass Blizzard mit dem verschicken noch nicht fertig ist! :-)



laut gmx:  	10.08.08 02:16


----------



## Sheed (10. August 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (10. August 2008)

GZ an alle die einen haben. Hab leider keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Aber naja, vorfreude ist die größte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (10. August 2008)

dito un 2 rl kollegen auch


----------



## lakiller (10. August 2008)

ich bin eig schwer davon ausgegangen dass ich keinen bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakarr901 (10. August 2008)

hab nie einen bekommen und glaube auch nicht daran einen zu bekommen


----------



## Sovieh (10. August 2008)

> Mal ehrlich: Es interessiert keinen, ob ihr einen habt oder nicht



doch mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gz an alle, die einen haben und noch ein dickere gz an mich DD
noch 60% laden dann kannst losgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (10. August 2008)

ich hab auch einen bekommen *freu*

nur gibs ein Problem: man braucht nen acc der seit dem 15 juli aktiviert is^^ 
nur meiner war eingefroren, wenn ich pech habe, kann ich meinen net nutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffentlich gibs doch einen weg.....  *hoff*


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Eddie1993 (10. August 2008)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> ich hab auch einen bekommen *freu*
> 
> nur gibs ein Problem: man braucht nen acc der seit dem 15 juli aktiviert is^^
> nur meiner war eingefroren, wenn ich pech habe, kann ich meinen net nutzen
> ...



wenn nicht, nehm ich ihn gern^^


----------



## Hexorio (10. August 2008)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> ich hab auch einen bekommen *freu*
> 
> nur gibs ein Problem: man braucht nen acc der seit dem 15 juli aktiviert is^^
> nur meiner war eingefroren, wenn ich pech habe, kann ich meinen net nutzen
> ...




ich würd ihn sonst gerne nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominanz (10. August 2008)

gut das dus sagst
grad mal mails durchkramt
war auch einer für mich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (10. August 2008)

Einer ist noch übrig ;-)


----------



## Hexorio (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Einer ist noch übrig ;-)




kannst ihn mir ja geben 

pls


----------



## werzuop (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Einer ist noch übrig ;-)



hier =)


----------



## Keksemacher (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Einer ist noch übrig ;-)


ich nehm ihn gerne wenn du ihn nich brauchst


----------



## Sheed (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Einer ist noch übrig ;-)



Würd mich auch melden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinsoku (10. August 2008)

Hab auch einen bekommen, hatte ja schon Hoffnung auf einen Aufgegeben^^


----------



## SLIM02 (10. August 2008)

Die Hoffnung Stirbt Zu Letzt!!!!!!!^^


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## iQew (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Einer ist noch übrig ;-)



Giev plx plx.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McMo007 (10. August 2008)

Wahrscheins gibts nichnur einen Betaserver und n neuer wurde eben aufgemacht.


----------



## Metawolf (10. August 2008)

Ich bin auch für einen Key gern zu haben. Schonmal vielen dank wenn jemand noch einen übrig hat.


----------



## Nerdavia (10. August 2008)

Ich bekomme viele unmoralische Angebote ^^


----------



## Lighthelios (10. August 2008)

Wär einen hatden er nicht braucht kann ihn mir ja per PM senden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheed (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ich bekomme viele unmoralische Angebote ^^



Lüge! Du hast garkeinen mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -lambert- (10. August 2008)

^^ich hab noch keinen *heul*

aber ok... gibt bestimmt irgendwann mal wieder ne welle


----------



## Chuck Norris (10. August 2008)

Ich hab zwar immernoch keinen Key aber hauptsache schonma Client drauf + patches =P


----------



## Gri-Gorij (10. August 2008)

Wuhu ich hab einen, und könnt mir jetzt in den arsch beißen das ich den Client nich schon installiert hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (10. August 2008)

Sheedkiller schrieb:


> Lüge! Du hast garkeinen mehr!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




doch hab ich....aber nur noch einen. hatte ja 4 bekommen ^^


----------



## Dranke (10. August 2008)

LOL ich will kein beta-key ...ich schaue Lieber Beta-shows und Spiele dan Wotlk wen es rauskommt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -lambert- (10. August 2008)

Dranke schrieb:


> LOL ich will kein beta-key ...ich schaue Lieber Beta-shows und Spiele dan Wotlk wen es rauskommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich sags mal so, den beta key würd ich nur haben um mal ne runde dk anzuspielen ^^


----------



## KenosDark (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> doch hab ich....aber nur noch einen. hatte ja 4 bekommen ^^



Wie zum Geier has 4 Key bekommen?


----------



## Missi-one (10. August 2008)

dickes GZ an alle die ein key bekommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt sieht mann sich ja ^^


----------



## Pastilo (10. August 2008)

mano will au nen key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (10. August 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Wie zum Geier has 4 Key bekommen?


Wenn man 4 Accs hat, kann man auch 4 Keys bekommen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (10. August 2008)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Wenn man 4 Accs hat, kann man auch 4 Keys bekommen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Toll er hat dann die möglichkeit geraubt, dass ich nen Key bekommen *grummel*

Kann er wenigstens allein in ne Inni?


----------



## -lambert- (10. August 2008)

so viel glück mit 4 keys haben aber immer die falschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheed (10. August 2008)

Gri-Gorij schrieb:


> ZITAT(Sheedkiller @ 10.08.2008, 20:16) *
> Lüge! Du hast garkeinen mehr! wink.gif
> 
> 
> ...



*seufz* Dann schreib mir ne' PM wie ich dich beeindrucken könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUFvd_yTNZk angucken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Comedy Street bringt jeden zum lachen. ;-)

Btw: Leute postet die Uhrzeiten, wann die Mails ankamen, danke. :-)


----------



## Teratox (10. August 2008)

wie kann man denn den client downloaden wenn man keinen key hat? hab gedahct das geht net


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## KenosDark (10. August 2008)

Krass ich kann mir vorstellen wie viele Betteln, ich machs Einfach.


Könnte ich bitte den Key haben?


----------



## Missi-one (10. August 2008)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Wenn man 4 Accs hat, kann man auch 4 Keys bekommen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt nicht ganz...


----------



## -lambert- (10. August 2008)

doch, stimmt ^^

man kann mit jeden acc einen beta key kriegen..


----------



## Nerdavia (10. August 2008)

Nein stimmt nicht....wer sagt das ich 4 Accounts habe ?????


----------



## KenosDark (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Nein stimmt nicht....wer sagt das ich 4 Accounts habe ?????




Wie hasn die dann bekommen?


----------



## -lambert- (10. August 2008)

die einzige möglichkeit wäre alle kaufen/geschenkt zu kriegn ^^


----------



## Hexorio (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Nein stimmt nicht....wer sagt das ich 4 Accounts habe ?????




wie sonst??

edith: mist zu spät

p.s. haste schon meine pn gelesen?


----------



## Nerdavia (10. August 2008)

Ganz normal per Mail.....frag halt Blizzard warum....keine Ahnung war halt Glück


----------



## Hexorio (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ganz normal per Mail.....frag halt Blizzard warum....keine Ahnung war halt Glück



lol?

aber du hast nicht alle aufeinmal bekommen oder?


----------



## Golfyarmani (10. August 2008)

Schade nichts angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (10. August 2008)

Hexorio schrieb:


> lol?
> 
> aber du hast nicht alle aufeinmal bekommen oder?




Doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Eins davon war bestimmt mein Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhmh einer davon sollte wahrscheinlich an mich geschickt werden.

p.s. pls beantworte mal meine pn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (du hast die schon gelesen das weis ich)


----------



## -lambert- (10. August 2008)

@nerda.. ich hasse dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Nerdavia (10. August 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> ich geh mich bei blizzard beschweren, das ist unfair 4 keys an die selbe addy zu schicken...




Ja geh dich beschweren....du glaubst aber nicht wirklich das die deine Mail lesen und ``bearbeiten`` .... tztz


*Und ich habe alle Mails gelesen....aber ich habe schon einen hergeschenkt und derjenige hat ihn dann auf Ebay verkauft also wird der letzte bestimmt nicht hergeschenkt.....*


----------



## KenosDark (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ja geh dich beschweren....du glaubst aber nicht wirklich das die deine Mail lesen und ``bearbeiten`` .... tztz



Stimmt anrufen ist besser


----------



## Hexorio (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ja geh dich beschweren....du glaubst aber nicht wirklich das die deine Mail lesen und ``bearbeiten`` .... tztz




xD recht so. und wenn die wird wenn schon in 2 - 3 wochen bearbeitet

pls pn beantworten wenn du zeit hast Nerdavia  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (10. August 2008)

zum 2en mal schon einlogprobleme =/


----------



## Werfloh (10. August 2008)

Immer komm ich zu spät wenn Keys verschenkt werden^^ Ich meld mich am besten schonmal für den Nächsten der Keys verschenkt. Und wenns erst nächste Woche ist xD *MELD*


----------



## Nerdavia (10. August 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> das war ironisch gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meins doch auch ^^....habt ihr meinen Edit in meinem letzten Beitrag gelesen


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Hexorio (10. August 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> lol warum sagst du dann mehrmals dass du ncoh einen hast. Wenn du ihn eh nciht hergeben möchtest sag das und geh uns nicht damit auf die nerven wieviele du noch hast -.-



da stimm ich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (10. August 2008)

wie schicken die nach heute.....nochmal welche nächste woche ?


----------



## KenosDark (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ja geh dich beschweren....du glaubst aber nicht wirklich das die deine Mail lesen und ``bearbeiten`` .... tztz
> 
> 
> *Und ich habe alle Mails gelesen....aber ich habe schon einen hergeschenkt und derjenige hat ihn dann auf Ebay verkauft also wird der letzte bestimmt nicht hergeschenkt.....*




Klasse Sache


----------



## Nerdavia (10. August 2008)

Na mal ehrlich....warum sollte ich ihn jetzt noch herschenken....macht mir Angebote....es muss bestimmt kein Geld sein.....tztz....seid einfallsreich und kreativ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (10. August 2008)

Wenn du mir dein Key schenkst, dann darfst du weiter in diesem Forum posten, wenn nicht, dann darfst du es trotzdem.

Und ich werde in deinen Namen 2 Gnome Opfern.


----------



## Yoh (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Einer ist noch übrig ;-)


Würd ihn auch nehmen^^ Kann dir nichts anbieten aber vil bist ja ein netter kerl :F 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Na mal ehrlich....warum sollte ich ihn jetzt noch herschenken....macht mir Angebote....es muss bestimmt kein Geld sein.....tztz....seid einfallsreich und kreativ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dann hast du wohl meine pn nicht ganz gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber naja


----------



## Nerdavia (10. August 2008)

Hexorio schrieb:


> dann hast du wohl meine pn nicht ganz gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Doch hab ich aber kreativ war das nicht ^^


----------



## -lambert- (10. August 2008)

ich tausche ne jungfrau gegen nen key XD


----------



## Hexorio (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Doch hab ich aber kreativ war das nicht ^^




schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmhm muss ich mir was überlegen.


----------



## Yoh (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Na mal ehrlich....warum sollte ich ihn jetzt noch herschenken....macht mir Angebote....es muss bestimmt kein Geld sein.....tztz....seid einfallsreich und kreativ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Könnte dir nen netten Wow Hintergrund basteln mit deinem Char und sein eq druff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und irgend ein X beliebigen Hintergrund oder Emote was dein char macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (10. August 2008)

ach egal mir fällt nichts ein, dann wart ich eben bis WotLK rauskommt.

achja und die die noch den key wolln wolln sowieso nur spielen also keine bugs melden etc (ein teil (der größte teil))  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Werfloh (10. August 2008)

Naja jeder der nen Key will, will damit auch spielen. Nur den Code angucken ist ja auch irgendwie langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^

Edit: Hatte gerade ne tolle Idee: Tausche deinen Key gegen diesen tollen Link xD  http://www.alpha-disko.de/ (hat einer meiner Ausbilder mal aus Langeweile gemacht *ggg*( Die Zauber sind nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Lighthelios (10. August 2008)

Und was sagst du zu meinen PMs? =(

Und verkaufen will ich ihn ganz bestimmt nicht!


----------



## Topperharly (10. August 2008)

ich kämpge nackt im bg... ohne waffen ich werd dann natürlcih auch beweis screenshots machen


----------



## Hexorio (10. August 2008)

Werfloh schrieb:


> Naja jeder der nen Key will, will damit auch spielen. Nur den Code angucken ist ja auch irgendwie langweilig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

ich meinte nur spielen also keine bugs melden und so


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Topperharly (10. August 2008)

ich hab aoc auch in der beta gezockt... die dauert ja etz noch an.... *muhaha muhahaha muhahaha*


----------



## Nerdavia (10. August 2008)

Mama mia ihr macht mir wirklich Angst....ihr würdet euch ja sogar gegenseitig töten für den Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Songq (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia du hast Post.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (10. August 2008)

Hast du schon meine PN bekommen? Muss ich mir was kreativeres einfallen lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werfloh (10. August 2008)

Ich hoffe du hast mein Angebot von der letzten Seite gelesen *ggg*

Edit: Noch ne Idee: Meine ewige Dankbarkeit + den link von der letzten Seite xD Und nen Keks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lighthelios (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Mama mia ihr macht mir wirklich Angst....ihr würdet euch ja sogar gegenseitig töten für den Key
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD
Lies nochmal meine PMs und sag mir bitte per PM was du davon hälst =D

Edit:
Nö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexorio (10. August 2008)

Lighthelios schrieb:


> xD
> Lies nochmal meine PMs und sag mir bitte per PM was du davon hälst =D




nee schreibs hier rein


----------



## -lambert- (10. August 2008)

geh mal nach china ^^ da gehen sie weiter als bis zum tode für nen key


----------



## KenosDark (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Mama mia ihr macht mir wirklich Angst....ihr würdet euch ja sogar gegenseitig töten für den Key
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ave Cesar die Totegeweihten Grüßen dich


----------



## Hexorio (10. August 2008)

ich sehe tote menschen!!

ach halt ich bin ja auch tot


----------



## Topperharly (10. August 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Ave Cesar die Totegeweihten Grüßen dich




wenn schon "Ave, Caesar, Morituri Te Salutant"


----------



## KenosDark (10. August 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> wenn schon "Ave, Caesar, Morituri Te Salutant"




Damit net manche: "Häääwas beudetet das?" schreiben und ich dann:"www.gidf.de"


----------



## Topperharly (10. August 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Damit net manche: "Häääwas beudetet das?" schreiben und ich dann:"www.gidf.de"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheed (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia, verschenk ihn einfach, bitte. Gut, ich hab auch bisschen "gebettelt" aber langsam ist's nicht mehr schön mit anzusehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls noch wer seine Mail entdeckt, schreibt bitte die Uhrzeit wann die Mail ankam dazu.


----------



## Nerdavia (10. August 2008)

Sheedkiller schrieb:


> Nerdavia, verschenk ihn einfach, bitte. Gut, ich hab auch bisschen "gebettelt" aber langsam ist's nicht mehr schön mit anzusehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




was ist nicht mehr schön mit anzusehen.....du bist der einzige der in der letzten halben Stunde gepostet hat...tztz


----------



## Sheed (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> was ist nicht mehr schön mit anzusehen.....du bist der einzige der in der letzten halben Stunde gepostet hat...tztz



Stimmt, hast recht :/ liegt wohl daran, dass ich ebend erst wiedergekommen bin und alles gelesen hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Du wirst ihn warscheinlich eh keinem von hier geben. :>


----------



## Topperharly (10. August 2008)

ich hab dir eine pn geschickt..war aber vermutlich eh net gut^^


----------



## Solid92448 (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia meld dich mal mit ner PM. Müsste doch gut sein,was ich dir geschrieben hab :/


----------



## KenosDark (10. August 2008)

Ist diese unwissenheit quälend?

Nur F5 am drücken?

Am hoffen und beten?


----------



## Topperharly (10. August 2008)

also ich weiß nur, dass die taste zwischen F4 und F6 ziemlich kaputt ausschaut...


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Darkysoldi (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia tut mir Leid.Hört einfach auf den armen zu Spammen wen er jemande den Beta Key gibt, keinem von euch/uns.


----------



## Flixl (10. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Darkysoldi (10. August 2008)

Jo das schon ich denke die meisten wollen eh keine Bugs melden sondern nur früher WOTLK zocken^^


----------



## Lighthelios (10. August 2008)

Ich wollte jetzt mal wissen was du von meinen PMs hälst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (10. August 2008)

Nerdavia, du hast nochmal Post!


----------



## KenosDark (10. August 2008)

Find das Irgendwie süß wie alle nach dem Key betteln per PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheed (10. August 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> hätte er vorraus sehen müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großteil der Masse macht es so, richtig. Auch wenn ich warscheinlich nicht nach Northrend gehen würde, würde ich natürlich die Bugs melden die noch im Todesritterstart Event sind. 

Da bleib ich lieber ohne Betakey als mir den Spaß von den neuen Northrend Quests zu nehmen. Da gibts genug die das machen: Presse (Buffed), Gilden die Progress testen müssen sowieso leveln und natürlich die Blizzard Mitarbeiter.


----------

